# Travelling from Breeder



## NougatTheHedgie (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi!

I am bringing my little one home on March Break. Is there anything I need to put into her carrier to keep warm.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It depends on what the weather is like where you are. If it's cold out I would put hand warmers under the fleece in the cage to keep her warm.


----------



## NougatTheHedgie (Jan 21, 2018)

I have a small soft-sided carrier though... will they still work with this type of carrier? Sorry, I should have specified more...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

For traveling in a vehicle you need a hard sided carrier that can be seat belted into the vehicle.


----------

